# Mach3 Or Cambam Problem



## TomS (Nov 3, 2016)

Yesterday I ran a job and the mill worked fine.  Today I started it up and my tool paths are mirror's of what is displayed on the screen.  

This is the Cambam screenshot showing the tool path.  If the image was flipped down that is the gcode tool path generated.  Something has changed but I'm not sure what it is.  I reviewed my configuration files/screenshots and and the settings are as they have been for weeks.

What do I need to change to get the correct tool path?

Thanks - Tom S.


----------



## cs900 (Nov 3, 2016)

First thing I would do is check the Gcode itself. it'll be very obvious if it's a post issue or mach3 from the code.

If it is mach3, check the "scale dro" on the main screen in Mach3. it should be set to 1.0 and not -1.0.


----------



## jbolt (Nov 3, 2016)

Possibly the Z direction of the coordinate system in the CAM?


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 3, 2016)

Is it possible that there is a G68 or G69 (rotate work coordinates) lurking in there somewhere?

If you want to post your .cb or G-code file, I'll be happy to take a look at it.  Change the extention to txt before posting.

I have never seen this problem before.


----------



## TomS (Nov 3, 2016)

JimDawson said:


> Is it possible that there is a G68 or G69 (rotate work coordinates) lurking in there somewhere?
> 
> If you want to post your .cb or G-code file, I'll be happy to take a look at it.  Change the extention to txt before posting.
> 
> I have never seen this problem before.



I checked the gcode and there is no G68 or G69 in there.  I've attached the cb and gcode file.  The first one is the cb file and the second one is the gcode file.  Thanks for the help.

Tom S.


----------



## TomS (Nov 3, 2016)

jbolt said:


> Possibly the Z direction of the coordinate system in the CAM?



I took a look and I can't see where the Z direction is reversed.  But that doesn't mean that I'm right.  I seem to have a knack for having these odd problems with software.  It could be me and not the programs.

Tom S.


----------



## TomS (Nov 3, 2016)

cs900 said:


> First thing I would do is check the Gcode itself. it'll be very obvious if it's a post issue or mach3 from the code.
> 
> If it is mach3, check the "scale dro" on the main screen in Mach3. it should be set to 1.0 and not -1.0.



The scale DRO is 1.0.  I ran the gcode in Mach 3 and the tool path is correct on the screen.  This is very strange.

Thanks for your comments though.

Tom S.


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 3, 2016)

I can't see anything wrong with the cb file or your g-code.  I'm gonna go with some setting in Mach3 but I can't help you there.


----------



## TomS (Nov 3, 2016)

JimDawson said:


> I can't see anything wrong with the cb file or your g-code.  I'm gonna go with some setting in Mach3 but I can't help you there.



Thanks for looking.  I didn't see anything either.  My mill and Mach3 we're running as they should until I ran that Fusion 360/3D piece.  I wouldn't think that would have any thing to do with it.

Tom S.


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 3, 2016)

TomS said:


> ...............until I ran that Fusion 360/3D piece.



Ah ha!  I'm guessing the HSM code changed something in Mach3.  Have you rebooted the computer since you ran that code?


----------



## TomS (Nov 3, 2016)

JimDawson said:


> Ah ha!  I'm guessing the HSM code changed something in Mach3.  Have you rebooted the computer since you ran that code?



Yes.  Rebooted multiple times.  I'm going to generate code using Fusion 360.  If it runs correctly then that will confirm what you are saying.

Tom S.


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 3, 2016)

Maybe take a look at these settings, compared to the defaults below.


----------



## jbolt (Nov 4, 2016)

This is how it loads on my system. Is this the correct orientation?


----------



## TomS (Nov 4, 2016)

jbolt said:


> This is how it loads on my system. Is this the correct orientation?
> 
> View attachment 138631



Yes, that's the correct orientation. 

Tom S.

Edit - that's how it loads in my system.


----------



## cs900 (Nov 4, 2016)

so for my clarity, the first picture you posted is how it's supposed to cut? And when you load it into Mach, the toolpath display is mirrored about the yaxis? Have you done a dry run to see if it actually tries to cut that way? Could your display in mach just be flipped? direction pin in your settings got changed?


----------



## TomS (Nov 4, 2016)

JimDawson said:


> Maybe take a look at these settings, compared to the defaults below.
> 
> View attachment 138611



The one difference I see is G21.  I have G20 on my machine which makes sense as I run in inch mode.

Tom S.


cs900 said:


> so for my clarity, the first picture you posted is how it's supposed to cut? And when you load it into Mach, the toolpath display is mirrored about the yaxis? Have you done a dry run to see if it actually tries to cut that way? Could your display in mach just be flipped? direction pin in your settings got changed?



The tool path is displayed correctly in Mach.  I did an "air" pass and the actual tool path is a Y axis mirror of what the display shows.  My configuration settings have not changed.  I saved screen shots of the settings when I first setup Mach about 2 years ago.  If I do change a direction setting I would check the Y Axis Dir Low Active box, correct?  It now has a red X in the box.

Tom S.


----------



## cs900 (Nov 4, 2016)

if it's already checked you would uncheck it, but it seems odd that that would have changed. Something else is afoot.


----------



## TomS (Nov 4, 2016)

cs900 said:


> if it's already checked you would uncheck it, but it seems odd that that would have changed. Something else is afoot.



Problem solved, sort of.  I unchecked the Dir Active Low box and now the cutter follows the tool path displayed on the Mach main screen using Fusion generated code.  Before changing the motor Dir setting I ran the tool path with Fusion code and it followed the mirrored tool path.  So Fusion didn't do anything to cause the problem.  

Still don't know what caused it to change.  I double checked my motor settings and they were as they were since I initially set up my machine a couple of years ago.  Hmmm!  Still a mystery but the mill is back up and running.

Thanks everyone for your input. 

Tom S.


----------



## Metal (Nov 4, 2016)

Remember that any mach3 changes you have to save them yourself under options (I believe I'll check), just saying "OK" out of the menu will cause the settings to revert once mach3 is reopened.


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 4, 2016)

That is very strange


----------



## TomS (Nov 4, 2016)

JimDawson said:


> That is very strange



Yeah, it was a bit frustrating.  I had a free day in the shop and ended up spending the entire day troubleshooting the mill.  I'm up and running again after tweaking hot keys and homing direction.  learned that changing the motor Dir affects other settings.  Another "learning" experience I hope won't repeat itself.

Tom S.


----------



## jbolt (Nov 5, 2016)

All very strange. Have you tried running a program that worked before now that you have made changes to the motor direction? I just don't see how a g-code program could change any configuration settings in Mach3?


----------



## TomS (Nov 5, 2016)

jbolt said:


> All very strange. Have you tried running a program that worked before now that you have made changes to the motor direction? I just don't see how a g-code program could change any configuration settings in Mach3?



No, I haven't tried a program that ran OK before this episode but will try tomorrow.  I'm still baffled why the configuration changed.  Makes no sense at all.

Tom S.


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 5, 2016)

Weird stuff like that is part of the reason, after playing with Mach3 for about a month, I just sat down and wrote my own CNC software.


----------



## jbolt (Nov 6, 2016)

JimDawson said:


> Weird stuff like that is part of the reason, after playing with Mach3 for about a month, I just sat down and wrote my own CNC software.



Well us mere mortals are stuck with what we can scrounge up.


----------

